# Are There Any Freemasons Sikhs Here?



## Ozarks (Aug 23, 2009)

Sat Sri Akaal

I was wondering if there were any members here who were Freemasons or if they knew any Sikh Freemasons.

Sat Nam


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 23, 2009)

My Nana was one.

My Uncle is one

I have been asked to join but have declined.


----------



## Admin (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/inter...freemason-s-confidential-code-ever-heard.html


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 24, 2009)

Great post Aman ji.

There are Masonic Temples all over the world. What most people don't realise is these people pre-date most religions, if not all.


----------



## Ozarks (Aug 24, 2009)

randip singh said:


> Great post Aman ji.
> 
> There are Masonic Temples all over the world. What most people don't realise is these people pre-date most religions, if not all.



Randip Singh Ji,
Freemasonry traces its earliest roots to (approximately) the years 4000 BCE.


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 25, 2009)

Ozarks said:


> Randip Singh Ji,
> Freemasonry traces its earliest roots to (approximately) the years 4000 BCE.



I have heard that true.

In the UK, many call the Freemasons, the "Mafia of the Mediocre"


----------



## Ozarks (Aug 25, 2009)

randip singh said:


> In the UK, many call the Freemasons, the "Mafia of the Mediocre"


That's a new one, I like it!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 25, 2009)

Once the Prime Minister of Malaysia also blamed everything bad that happend to his "political fortunes"..like losing elections, worsening economy, falling currency value etc etc to FREEMASONS..damn the Freemasons he said...


----------



## zenfunpeaceandjoy (Aug 29, 2009)

aah, the Freemasons! From what I've learnt about the Freemasons I'd steer clear! I am a conspiracy researcher, and base my knowledge on fact not theory! Before I close this reply I would like to add that the majority of Freemasons, those shall we say in the bottom of the pyramid of exploitation are mainly good people who have no real ideas as to what really goes on. Its those at the top who are the sinister puppeteers.


----------



## texassikhstudent (Jul 16, 2011)

Freemasonry shares many of the same beliefs as Sikh's. For example, men from all religions can meat in peace as equals, those who's rights are being denied should be defended, all brothers are equal and meet on the level, charity is an extremely important part of life, that life should be equally divided between God, Work, and Family. These are values which all true Masons must hold.

Masonry unfortunatley has been the subject of conspiracy since it's founding. Some claim devil worship, others that masons are trying to take over the world... none of this is based in fact. Benjamin Franklin once said that the greatest secret of Freemasonry, is that there are no secrets. It is the obligation of an initiate to keep the secrets, even though they are available in many books. Freemasonry teaches through allegory and symbols which frightens some... they are just unaware that symbols were developed when most men were illiterate. Most all masons have a deep connection with God, albeit in there own way. The thing that binds them as brothers is honor and God. kaurhug


----------



## Annie (Jul 16, 2011)

texassikhstudent said:


> Freemasonry shares many of the same beliefs as Sikh's. For example, *men* from all religions can meat in peace as equals, those who's rights are being denied should be defended, all *brothers* are equal and meet on the level, charity is an extremely important part of life, that life should be equally divided between God, Work, and Family. These are values which all true Masons must hold.


Sorry, Texassikhstudent ji, I'm not trying to pick on you, but doesn't anyone else find this group offensive and un-Sikh-like? They hold all MEN as equals and defend their rights, but what about all HUMANS (even women)?

I vowed long ago that I would never join a group that didn't allow men or minorities into it, and I have great respect for men who do the same.


----------



## texassikhstudent (Jul 16, 2011)

No need to worry about being picked on Annie, I appreciate your input! There is a sister organization called the Order of the Eastern Star. Masons are taught that all of humanity is equal and entitled to the same rights. People from all colors and creeds use Masonry as a powerful influence for good. Examples include the creation of the early public education system in many places (often schools were lodge buildings), the creation of hospitals for children, women, and for specialized conditions... they also founded some of the first women's dormitories on US college campus, opening the doors for all women to get an education. In my experience, I have found that most all Masons will fight for equality and justice for all. Masonry is one of the few groups who were fighting for these rights as early as the 1700's.

I also would like to add that the only reason that men are the only ones admitted, is due to the founding of this group in the 1500's. There are parts of masonic ceremony which women might find uncomfortable such as the baring of the chest. Masonry is an organization who's ceremonies have changed little from their founding... a continuously transmitted oral tradition that would have to be radically changed to accommodate new practices for women. I hope this helps explain the tradition a little. :whatzpointsing:


----------



## Annie (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you, Texassikhstudent ji. I'm glad the Masons do charity, that is not the problem I have with them. Yes, the Order Of The Eastern Star is the women's auxiliary group of the Masons, but it is by no means equal. The women must be wives or daughters of the male Masons to be admitted, and even the group has to have a male Mason in charge of it... much like women in some areas of the Middle East are not allowed to go anywhere without a male relative.

As for the baring the chest thing, I'm sure it wouldn't hurt them to let a woman wear an under-shirt. I was told by a Mason that women were not allowed to join because they supposedly could not be trusted to keep secrets.


----------



## texassikhstudent (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the best way to look at this is through an analogy:

In ancient times male Khalsa were commanded to never cut their hair. Now in modern times with "modern" thinking, beards are cumbersome and unsafe when using certain equipment. We wear our beards today because we are followers of the Gurus, proud of Sikhi, and proud of tradition.

In ancient times men created a fraternity which only allowed men who believed in a supreme being. In the same way masons follow the same procedures as in ancient times. It can not be modified because modern developments suggest that there is a new way to conduct business. I can tell you for a fact though that women are not barred because of "untrustworthiness." Women are held as equals. 

I might suggest that perhaps a group of enterprising ladies form their own version of Masonry, independent of Freemasonry. In this way it would be like a Fraternity/Sorority situation at most Universities; similar organizations with different requirements. I'm sure most Mason's would welcome this new level of equality! kaurhug


----------



## Harsimran (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought of joining them until I found out that they don't admit women (though i  wouldn't join even if I was a man, because differentiating between  gender is against everything I believe in, and against Sikhi too). And all the reasons they  give for barring women from joining are plain ridiculous and seem like  poorly-made excuses to cover up the fact that they want to keep it as a  boys' club (baring chest? come on... another good one is that masonry is traditionally a male occupation, but how many of the freemasons are actual masons?) 

There are mixed lodges too (mostly under Le Droit Humain)  that have the same rituals etc. Maybe I'll go for that some day, maybe I won't... I'm quite happy just being part of the Khalsa sisterhood for now.


----------



## texassikhstudent (Jul 17, 2011)

Might I suggest that even in everyday life that brothers bond differently with brothers than with sisters? The brother dynamic is different than the brother-sister dynamic. It's not that men and women aren't equal, but rather it is a sociological framework. It may not be the ideal Sikhi way, but for general society the Fraternity system works. In the same breath militaries have proven that women and men can interact in a very strong social dynamic. I think if masonry had not been created in a western, male dominated society, it's membership would have been even more progressive than it is. One must remember though that for it's time, the idea of all men being equal regardless of creed, was pretty radical in Europe.:singhsippingcoffee:

What an interesting conversation this is! I am learning much from it!


----------



## jananavan (Jul 25, 2011)

Freemasonry came to India along with the British East India Trading Co. The east india company was composed of elite/aristocratic british famillies of specific bloodlines(cast) many wich where masons, illuminists and members of other secret societies/brotherhoods/orders. The masons have helped take over the country from inside ever since. 

Some of most well known Indian masons are:

*Maharaj Duleep Singh *- who renounced sikhi, embraced christianity, hung around the queen of england and the british illuminati/elite, became a fat top hat wearing aristocrat and died an alcoholic. 1st masonic meeting in amritsar was held at Maharaj's Ranjit Singhs palace. 

*Jawahar Lal Nehru *- Indhira gandhi's(attraced harminder sahib, rigged the indian elections, killed many women with her eugenesist policies and was sacraficed to ignite a hindi-sikh war)father and head of India's National Congress.

Most famous present masons

*Jay Z- *3rd degree freemason and one of the most powerful rap entrepenours. 
*Kanye West- *one of the most famous rappers and signed to jay z's record label. 
*Tony Blair- *ex british prime minester.
*Gorge Bush Sr/Jr- *mass murderers, pushers of the New World Order and also members of the skull and bones order of Yield University. 

Throught history many poiliticions, priests, industrialist, business moguls, intellectuals , leaders have been freemasons. 

Regardless of the universal brotherhood, peace and charity propoganda that official Freemasonry puts out, masonry and Sikhi do not mix. They are almost like oil and water. Most freemasons at the lower degrees are like working ants and know very little of how the organazation works of the ancient mysteries of the brotherhood. The higher level masons practice mass ritual murder, demon/spirit conjuring, secrecy and subversion of target populations/peoples.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 25, 2011)

janavan ji

How can we document that Freemasons at the highest levels practice ritual mass murder? If we cannot, then it is rumour and probably not a good thing to post. Thanks.


----------



## Sikhboy11 (Aug 1, 2011)

many of you dont seem to realize as you get higher in the mason ranks, it is actually a satanic order, hence the illuminati, do the research


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 1, 2011)

jananavan said:


> Freemasonry came to India along with the British East India Trading Co. The east india company was composed of elite/aristocratic british famillies of specific bloodlines(cast) many wich where masons, illuminists and members of other secret societies/brotherhoods/orders. The masons have helped take over the country from inside ever since.
> 
> Some of most well known Indian masons are:
> 
> ...



Jananavanji, 

The story of Maharaja Dalip Singh is an extremely sad one, I do not see any reference to how he was forced to leave his country of birth, how his attempts at returning were thwarted, how his attempts at rebaptism were thwarted, how the British Government did everything they could to stop this innocent man, who was corrupted by the then british into becoming a christian,  having any contact with family or fellow indians. 

If your summary of Maharaja Dalip Singh is as accurate as your summary on freemasonary, then uhm, do you see where I am coming from here


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 1, 2011)

Sikhboy11 said:


> many of you dont seem to realize as you get higher in the mason ranks, it is actually a satanic order, hence the illuminati, do the research



This is the second unsupported allegation. 

Also, stringing together random facts, or non-facts in some cases, does not add up to a logical conclusion. 


The thread is closed. Otherwise we are simply headed in the direction of recycling rumors, and a lot of new age spacey stuff. Sorry.


----------

